# Young woman with IBS



## DangerHighVoltage (Jun 18, 2013)

Advertisement
Hi,

About two years ago I was diagnosed with "hypersensitivity" and severe anxiety, which we all know is doctor code for IBS. 
I knew almost immediately that I would never be the same. I was an outgoing, extroverted 18 year old who was set to start university. IBS and it's symptoms changed me, all of a sudden I was terrified of going anywhere, scared that I would have an attack and be trapped without a bathroom. I didn't want to leave home, I lost a ton of weight - to an unhealthy point - and even thinking about going in to a social situation where I didn't have a fast route home would set on me crippling anxiety. I was really just feeling hopeless.

Eventually I took control of my situation the best I could, with the first term of university being a painful and unnerving experience, and changed my diet drastically.

I believe that I have a more severe case of IBS, as eating anything at all usually makes me sick, but Im not really sure! I have cut out dairy, gluten, caffeine, sugar, red meats and raw vegetables. Most of the time I either eat quinoa dishes or just have meal replacements. I take probiotics every morning to keep my symptoms at bay, but most of the time no matter what I do I get crippling stomach pains and diarrhea.

I also find that exercising really helps me feel better, and although I would say I am a moderately fit person it's definitely hard to go for a run when you feel like you have a knife in your stomach..!

** I was just wondering what other people do to cope with this illness. What do you do to quell anxiety and feel good about going out to the movies or even (dare I say) on a camping trip? I'm pretty desperate at this point! Would you suggest hypnosis or acupuncture?

Thank you


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I used hypnosis/hypnotherapy - take a peek at the links below for more info - happy to help if you have any questions.


----------



## arraywhite (Jun 26, 2013)

Meditation! And mastery of your mind. I have the same problem - whenever I'm out and about I always get anxious and stressed.

What I do is I always prepare myself. whenevr I'm out on a trip, driving, or going somewhere, I always make it a point to find out first where the toilets are or what my options are. I always go to malls where toilets are abundant (and there are many stalls, no queuing), or have a 'backup' plan. I also avoid camping trips at all costs 

I find that in most cases, when I'm prepared and I know exactly what I can do and where I can go if the need arises, I feel a lot less anxious and very much more relaxed. Maybe that'll help you. Just prepare yourself no matter where you go, and stick to familiar places or something when you're out and about.


----------

